# Forgotten Eircom.net password



## Determined (19 Apr 2012)

Ages ago I had an eircom line and thus obtained an eircom webmail account. It is the default e-mail I have used for years which everyone knows etc etc

Last week for some reason the mail application on my laptop forgot the password and as such I can't access it in that way.

I can log in via webpage or on my phone as they have "remembered" the password which obviously I can't.

There is no way of resetting my password online and after finally getting to speak to a human being in some Eircom office she intoned I was a fool and she couldn't do anything to help me and that I need to contact my current service provider so that they can reset my password.

Now this doesn't make any sense to me and I'm now with Upc so don't particularly want to waste two days of my life on hold to them.

Besides imagine I was a free living twenty something travelling the world with no fixed connection (if only) what would I do then ??

Does this make sense to anyone ??

TIA


----------



## Mystic Oil (19 Apr 2012)

Any help?

http://www.nirsoft.net/password_recovery_tools.html

Various password recovery tools there.


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Apr 2012)

Well there seem to be an option on this page to reset a web mail password: http://www.eircom.net/about/contact/


----------



## gipimann (19 Apr 2012)

It appears that eircom will only allow you to change a password (within Webmail) if you're logged on using eircom as an ISP.

I have an eircom mail account, but am not with eircom, and I don't have the option to change password within webmail which is explained in the "help" section in webmail.

If you had wi-fi on your phone, and found a hotspot that uses eircom as an ISP, you might be able to access the change password option (under the Preferences Tab) via webmail?


----------

